# Fingerless gloves question



## bmach (Apr 13, 2011)

Need some items for my Christmas list and need some input on gloves foot the list. I'm looking for fingerless gloves with no padding at all that are good for hot humid weather to help eith sweat on hands. 

Thanks
Brian


----------



## tvad (Aug 31, 2003)

These Peak Vintage Velo kangaroo gloves are my favorites.


----------



## MMsRepBike (Apr 1, 2014)

Giro LTZ II


----------



## duriel (Oct 10, 2013)

The athletic isle of any major store.


----------



## looigi (Nov 24, 2010)

I just got and really like Bontrager RXL gloves. Thin leather palms with no padding and very lightweight overall. In the past I used and liked Giro Zero gloves. IDK if they're still a current Giro model.


----------



## MMsRepBike (Apr 1, 2014)

looigi said:


> I just got and really like Bontrager RXL gloves. Thin leather palms with no padding and very lightweight overall. In the past I used and liked Giro Zero gloves. IDK if they're still a current Giro model.


They are, well there's a Zero II now. They're nice but there's a lot of reports of dye on the leather rubbing/washing off. They get stiff as well after several washes. That's why I recommended the LTZ instead of the Zero. They don't have either problem.


----------



## bmach (Apr 13, 2011)

Thanks guys


----------



## jfaas (Jan 31, 2014)

Specialized makes the SL pro fingerless non-padded glove compare to the other suggestions


----------



## bikerector (Oct 31, 2012)

I have the giro LTZ and giro zero II; used to have the giro zero. The LTZ are my favorite by far, the giro zero were really nice and the zero II bled dye like crazy. They dyed several race kits of mine to the point I was hand cleaning everything with dawn dish soap to get it back out. The mesh back is what drew me to them and they're nice gloves except for the dye getting on everything, which is a deal breaker for ever getting another pair.

Pearl izumi pittards gloves are almost identical to the giro zero.


----------



## Jay Strongbow (May 8, 2010)

My gloves like you're looking for are made by Craft. A few years old though so not sure if they're still being made.


----------

